# Ladies - You ARE enough



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kuoBEJ9DkJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Ladies, you ARE enough if you don't think the world needs to keep turning. The feminist movement in the US has done to us about what the same movement in Rome did to the Romans--degeneracy and defeat. Women who equate prostituting themselves to "freedom", women who hop from man to man, women who choose carelessly are all too prominent in our culture. Just look at the pop stars and TV personalities our young women copy. 

A stable, coherent and successful society depends upon a steady stream of well-educated (in the culture, not necessarily in letters) capable and dedicated young people entering the population. When women decide that they will rule and that they will no have children the society disintegrates pretty rapidly. This is the reason that male-dominated cultures, barbaric though they may be, eventually disrupt and eviscerate more advanced societies. This pattern has repeated itself throughout history. We were just coming out of the dark ages of Europe when America was founded. Now, unless something changes, we are heading back.

Below is an excerpt from a Pew study released not long ago. It highlights some attitudes of young women today.

"The new survey found that, if anything, American men today are the more marriage-minded gender. Among the never-married, 55 percent of men and 50 percent of women said they want to tie the knot someday. (Men in this group are also more likely to believe that society is better off if marriage and children are a top priority for people.) Among single people who have been married before, women are considerably less interested in remarriage: Only 15 percent said they would like to get married again, compared with 29 percent of men &#8212; while 54 percent of the women and 30 percent of the men said they definitely don't want to marry. "

It might be interesting to take that survey here among the HT singles.
Ox


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Oxankle - Hmm... from what I'm reading I'm gonna have to disagree. :/
Women now have opportunities they never did previously, and they should never have those taken away. The opportunity to vote... it shouldn't even be an issue. The opportunity to be paid equal to what a man is paid... again, not even an issue. The ability to have children when they want, rather than simply be baby factories? Not an issue.

I haven't seen any signs saying women want to "rule" anything other than themselves, and for that they have they have my full support.

My takeaway from your statement is that "This country would be better if women would just get back in the kitchen and stop with all this desire for equality...", and to me that's downright scary. I hope that's not what you mean.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Ox.........bitter much? I understand the frustration, but they got shoved down for so long that it is normal that they would bounce about high when finally free. It will balance.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You assume too much, Warwalk; read the Pew report I quoted.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It sounds like both men and women doubt that marriage is of benefit to them. I don't know why.

50 years ago, when I was a girl, marriage often meant dropping out of school and putting her dreams on hold until the children were raised, but things are now very, very different! I do not know why people who wish to remarry are ONLY around 50% for men and less for women. Personally I LIKE being married, and having a sympathetic ear at the end of a bad day!

And, I don't really have to give anything up, excepting staying with one man, and I really like that part


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

There might be 2 classes of men, and likely women too, 
#1 Men who had an anmibical? marriage and divorce, who were mommas boys to begin with, who married to continue that trend, and, when single feel the need/lack of that feminine presence in their lives.

#2 Men who came from lousy marriages, who lost their kids, or who never wanted kids but ended up with them anyway, men who paid for decades adc, while their wives drove around in near new cars and didn't work, while they drove jalopys to work. Men who had bitter divorces, and likely more than one.

And as I say, That likely holds true for women also.

Finally. Women are far more passive about needing sex. Men may still have that notion, as they had it 50yrs ago, that being married guarantees steady sex.

Women on the other hand can live much longer without it, and when it is wanted can find it easier, so they feel less need to be tied down by marriage to get it.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oxankle said:


> Ladies, you ARE enough if you don't think the world needs to keep turning.


This is a very hostile statement. Did you watch the video at all? It doesn't have anything to do with who wants to get married or not or your narrow views on women's lib (which I don't even know how it has anything to do with the video), it has to do with acknowledging that what we do on a daily basis should be celebrated because we do a lot of poop, man. 

Thanks for bringing down a celebration thread with your prejudicial, holier than thou political views.

You really know how to rain on a parade.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't exactly call that rain, but it's wet.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Oxankle said:


> You assume too much, Warwalk; read the Pew report I quoted.


YOU assume too much, Ox. Watch the video that was posted instead of making assumptions about it. 

It was about good women who have upheld and been the strength and encouraging inspirations to their husbands and families.

WhyNot and Laura are right, you did more than just rain on a feel good celebration thread. You pissed all over it with your westernized version of sharia views without having a clue what the video was about.

:hammer:


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Geez; I never intended to step on anyone's toes. I simply pointed out some of the realities of life. 

You may misunderstand me; I like women, I could not live without one by my side, but I am also an observer of human nature and the decay of our society. Like it or not, the status of women has been downgraded since the l960's. Far fewer women today have a secure marriage and a wholesome home atmosphere than there were before women's lib. Probably half the married women in the country MUST work because they live above the standard their husband's money alone could support. Another large group MUST work to support themselves.

Contrary to Warwalk's assumption, I believe in the vote for women, and I once had a hand in enforcing the equal-pay-for-women laws (though often women demand equal pay when they don't or won't do the work of men--a good example is the woman flagging traffic on a road job while the men shovel asphalt.)

My belief is that the best and highest calling for an intelligent woman is motherhood and home-making. If she can hold a job outside the home, fine, but we need those smart and healthy kids. For that reason alone women belong on the pedestal once reserved for them. It was a mistake to take them down off that pedestal and have them wallow in the degeneracy that purports to be the women's movement today.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

You just did it again.:facepalm:

The video IS REALITY. Go do your political stuff in the political department. I'm not getting into it but I also think you have women's lib mixed up with the femi-nazi subculture as a lot of women do as well. Time to get to the year 2014. We been able to vote for a long time...doesn't matter if you agree with it or believe in it or not. You are actually insulting our intelligence with your posts right now. Just FYI.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

No, WhyNot, I do not have the feminazi and women's lib mixed up. Voting has nothing to do with it--my mother could vote. Neither do I have any objections to women doing everything in the business and social world that they are capable of doing. 

It just happens that I think many women are leading self-destructive lives and will leave this world having accomplished nothing worth noting. It is the same with many men---men and women who two generations ago would have contributed to society and left this country better for their having been here.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Still not on topic and offensive, Oxankle. Care to address the actual topic?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Today while fixing a friends PC she asked me when GF and I were going to get married.

She smiled when I told her we were already married five times between us and three of the five ended in widowing so we are staying at what works for us.

She really laughed when I told her GF said marriage licenses like car tag licenses should be required to be renewed each year, change classification with children like you have passenger car and commercial tags for vehicles and after 25 years become eligible for a one time fee marriage license like the buy it once antique car tags if they want. 

Friends get a laugh of my view of women's lib. I say let the women compete for the same opportunities and grab for the same bras ring prizes of life as men. If a woman and a man choose a relationship, let it be what the two participants fee comfortable with but if they both carry hand guns make sure both have at least one model that shares the same caliber and feed magazine as their partner so they can accessorize their rigging when going out so if a shoot out occurs both can be equal and easily share back up ammunition if needed,


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

oxankle, are you near Morris Oklahoma? we went there Saturday to the most awesome auction I have ever seen. There was 25 Model A Fords and about 50 acres of parts


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle, what is more important: that William Shakespeare wrote, or that he fathered children? (His known line has since died out, by the way). What is more important, that Einstein advanced science or that he fathered children?

The ONLY place that you and I disagree is that you think that a woman having babies is more important than anything else she can bring to the table, even if she has vital skills. 

We need our female doctors and our ambassadors NOW, to save lives and to avert war. There is little point in having kids, only to see them die at age 18 in a war that could have been avoided. It is as noble a calling to save lives as it is to produce them.

It is every bit as important to produce those lives in the first place: I get that. However saving lives is just as important. *HOW* many of the young men who died in combat were geniuses? The world will never know.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Terri said:


> We need our female doctors and our ambassadors NOW, to save lives and to avert war. .


I agree with you. Its a shame that Obama has started 7 wars and our ambassadors did nothing to stop him


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Y'all need a woman president. :thumb:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What 7 has he started?? Refresh my memory. Then tell me how many the Buschs started.

Chuck, I said in a pm that I felt like I was dancing on quicksand in my other pest, er post. Now, looks like your taking over for me. Thanks.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Obama hasn't actually started any wars.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................There are significant numbers of married women in today's society who thoroughly enjoy wearing their husbands testicles and making all the decisions cause they 'Think' that they are more competent than their mates ! And , their husbands seem to be happy with the status quo . , fordy


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

WhyNot, I am really sorry your thread got so derailed.  So much of what is being said feels like misogyny wrapped up in some patronization. These guys KNOW what kind of women are here but yet they continue along with this line of reasoning. It's really kinda mind blowing.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

rkintn said:


> WhyNot, I am really sorry your thread got so derailed.  So much of what is being said feels like misogyny wrapped up in some patronization. These guys KNOW what kind of women are here but yet they continue along with this line of reasoning. It's really kinda mind blowing.


Yup. It's extremely insulting to all of us women on here and they are obviously clueless as to how offensive they are.

BUT at least we know how they really feel deep down about all of us women. Which makes me feel really sorry for the women that may be with them.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

What infuriates me most is the pretense of trying to "help" us poor weak wimmin folks. GAH! Makes me wanna kick something lol


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

rkintn said:


> What infuriates me most is the pretense of trying to "help" us poor weak wimmin folks. GAH! Makes me wanna kick something lol


I agree. But the women in their lives must actually be poor weak wimmins. After all, a lot of people assume that the people around them and just their own personal experience are a true reflection of all of society.

So I'm sorry if you are all with some really ignorant and helpless women that go from guy to guy and have problems with math....perhaps ya'll should get out in the world and experience educated women who do things.

Oh wait...we ARE those and they can't see us...that's right.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah well, just wait round a bit, like 50,000yrs. I saw where, by then, the y cromasone? would be deluted, and men would be no more. I suppose u wimmins can carry on by then in some way without us.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

The thing is Bill...just like in a relationship men and women have to grow/evolve together. Does no good if the man is still a neanderthal and the woman is a modern. That relationship is doomed. So until or unless all the closeminded non evolving people (men and women) expire...we are going to have to figure it out.

The thing about society is that it is constantly changing and we ALL, men and women, are responsible for that change (for good or ill) just as much as we are responsible for educating ourselves when WE need to change and going back in time is not an option.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I watched the video 4 times before making this comment(slow learner*) I have been blessed to have some really wonderful women in my life, starting with my Mom-She was always there for me, rocking me as young boy when I had a fever, or was sick. I wish I could have lifted her spirits when she was a little down-tell her what a great Mom She was, and thank her-She was MORE than enough! 
I think of my departed Debi,She was there for me, when I was undergoing heart surgery, She was MORE than enough!
I have two Sisters still, Who have always been there for me, and I Love them-Now I want to tell them , that they are Beautiful, inside and out* 
Very nice Video Why-it choked me up to see those Ladies crying-tears- They were ENOUGH*


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for watching it and sharing, Tom. Yeah...for anyone who watches it and it doesn't touch their heart and make them at least sniffle.....well....we've had enough negativity for one day


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I sniffle too easily. Ill pass


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

rkintn said:


> These guys KNOW what kind of women are here
> .


thats VERY interesting. what kind of women ARE on here? (and NO, we dont know)


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Strong, capable, intelligent, loving woman are here.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Warwalk said:


> The opportunity to vote... it shouldn't even be an issue. .


go look at peopleofwalmart.com and tell me....do you really want to allow those people to vote on how to govern America?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

What you should be doing is looking the people here https://www.congress.gov/ and here http://www.house.gov/ and ask yourself the same question. Not only did they find a voting booth but the people that couldn't or WOULDN'T got them where they are at.

Oh...I just wanted to call out that there are actually THREE branches of U.S. government. I understand that most people believe there is only the Executive Branch and "obviously" all the blame goes there *sarcasm* but really there are THREE branches.

No really. You can Google it.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

brewswain said:


> thats VERY interesting. what kind of women ARE on here? (and NO, we dont know)


 * Speak for Yourself Brews-I really Like the Ladies here* (Men too*). I have had question's, and been searching for many years, and I have learned so much in the last couple of years -through candid comments/conversation, with 'These Women'- Some very, very intelligent-insightful-inspiring Ladies here. I don't always agree with everyone, but Your comments make me think, and contemplate-'What it is'* Through their life experience's, they could get together, and write a 'best seller'! :thumb:


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

If you notice, most of the women doing the complaining here are women alone. Those who have solid marriages have figured out how the world works. We've educated women for most of a hundred years now, and I cannot say that it has improved them much. 

Certainly no father can afford now NOT to educate his daughters--to fail in that would put them at a great disadvantage in today's world. But it does nothing to advance civilization. We would do much better to strengthen our family structure, enforce government policies that foster full employment and require a year, or even two, of public service for all--men and women

As for the video--yes, I agree with its basic premise--pretty is as pretty does.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

You do realize that you are on the SINGLEtree part of HT, right? :/


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> If you notice, most of the women doing the complaining here are women alone.


 :hammer:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Who was complaining?, that was not the OP's intention. The biggest complaint on this thread came later, and it was not from the Ladies. It is a good thing that all Men do not think alike.
Who educated Women for the last 100 years, was it Men, or did they Struggle to become more than just second class citizens? 
And many may disagree, but Higher Education is not the answer today-along with it comes immense debt, and very limited opportunity. You need so much more than a diploma today. 
The last thing we need is the government requiring us to serve them? How do we enforce more government policy-put more people in prison for not complying?
I am going back to watch the video for the 5th time, maybe I missed something?:facepalm:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> [YOUTUBE]kuoBEJ9DkJM[/YOUTUBE]


 
I love this!!!:sob:..way to make me cry and smile at 7:30 in the morning...LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> If you notice, most of the women doing the complaining here are women alone. Those who have solid marriages have figured out how the world works. We've educated women for most of a hundred years now, and I cannot say that it has improved them much.
> 
> Certainly no father can afford now NOT to educate his daughters--to fail in that would put them at a great disadvantage in today's world. But it does nothing to advance civilization. We would do much better to strengthen our family structure, enforce government policies that foster full employment and require a year, or even two, of public service for all--men and women
> 
> As for the video--yes, I agree with its basic premise--pretty is as pretty does.


If we are such pieces of crap Ox, why do you keep coming here? Doing your part to EDUCATE us? No thanks I don't need or want your kinda education! I have always enjoyed your input but not this input.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oxankle said:


> If you notice, most of the women doing the complaining here are women alone. Those who have solid marriages have figured out how the world works. We've educated women for most of a hundred years now, and I cannot say that it has improved them much.


If you notice, most of the men being rude and complaining, shaming and insulting women are in supposed happy relationships, yeah? You have your woman successfully under your thumb and rule there Ox? Has SHE learned not to complain or did she just go deaf from your bad attitude and crappy view on life in general? 

Do you have a daughter? Does she speak to you?




Oxankle said:


> Certainly no father can afford now NOT to educate his daughters--to fail in that would put them at a great disadvantage in today's world. But it does nothing to advance civilization.


The ignorance in this statement is OUTSTANDING! Good job!




Oxankle said:


> As for the video--yes, I agree with its basic premise--pretty is as pretty does.


This statement shows a lack of comprehension on your part. 

Most people who aren't happy don't want other people to be happy either, it's very common. Meanwhile the happy ones are out here changing things while the negative nancy's of the world hide behind their computer screens and televisions griping about the state of things instead of actually doing something about them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am sure, humans truly do not understand the POWER of the spoken word.

Humans are so 'busy'.
From cradle to grave we are programmed to be busy.
"Educational toys" from age 3 months....
Toys, noise, media, phones, computers, commuting.....busy busy busy.

That moment, when one human stops; stops the maddness, and sits down with another, especially one that they love......and verbalizes just how much that person means to them..
That kind of energy could power the entire East Coast of the United States.

But instead, we send a lame card on b-days. 
We send a lame text / email.
We think a quick pat on the back and "love you" is enough.

As I watched this video, I wondered: How many suicides could be prevented if they spent 3 min in front of that mirror?

Yes, we can "know" we are enough. 
We "know" we are good, tough, tenacious, caring, loving, giving, nose-to-the-grindstone. 
Yeah we know.

But to hear it?
Priceless. Simply priceless......


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Here Miss Fowler, let me comfort You and offer You this tissue to dry Your eyes. I do this not to suck up, or for some ulterior motive- I do it because You are my Friend, a Mother, a Sister, An Equal Human. Thank God for Women!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am sure, humans truly do not understand the POWER of the spoken word.
> 
> Humans are so 'busy'.
> From cradle to grave we are programmed to be busy.
> ...


 
*EXACTLY!!!* :thumb:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oxankle said:


> If you notice, most of the women doing the complaining here are women alone. Those who have solid marriages have figured out how the world works. We've educated women for most of a hundred years now, and I cannot say that it has improved them much.


GED
Stay at home mom.
Dedicated, Biblical wife.
Cooked, cleaned, gardened, canned, catered to his every need....
Had dinner ready when he got home, and food he liked.
Did his laundry, bought his clothes (he hated shopping).
Made all his appointments, and reminded him.
Never said no to any of his requests.
Worked part time out side the home to make ends meet AND pay for his fun.
Oh, and put him thru college.......
I COULD GO ON AND ON.........

And I thought I had a 'solid' marriage.
Well, that was until I found out about his affairs, his addiction, and his secret life. Then, found out that 'no, it's not just his personality'; it was abuse.
So yeah, I invested 25 years into YOUR 'model' for women / marriage......and what do I have today?
Yep, you guessed it.

YOUR statement is insensitive, and lacks compassion and gentleness.
Which is what Scripture calls for.




> Certainly no father can afford now NOT to educate his daughters--to fail in that would put them at a great disadvantage in today's world. But it does nothing to advance civilization. We would do much better to strengthen our family structure, enforce government policies that foster full employment and require a year, or even two, of public service for all--men and women
> 
> As for the video--yes, I agree with its basic premise--pretty is as pretty does.


You did not watch the video, or you have thick blinders on your eyes, and heart.
:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"If we are such pieces of crap Ox" 

Tambo, where did I ever say any such thing as that?? I have the highest respect for women. It is simply that I do not agree with some of today's attitudes toward women and I believe they, and the country, would be better off had the women's movement not gone overboard.

Human nature cannot be changed; our attitudes can be changed, our culture can change, our laws can change but the eternal verities are just that. 

Look around you; see who the women are who are having babies--immigrants legal and illegal, the welfare crowd who have two or three generations of children who don't know their fathers. I read only a few days ago that sixty years ago black and white populations had approximately the same rate of illegitimate children--a rate quite low. Today the rates are near 75% and close to 30%. (Hispanic and American Indian rates are even worse).

Now how do you think those children (and their mothers) will fare? So much for the women's movement. I repeat;the best and highest calling for intelligent women is marriage and children. Anything they can add to that in the way of career and enterprise is gravy. 

Having said that, there have always been women alone--men die, men abscond, men become crippled and burdensome. Society has a duty toward such families--the social contract we hear so much about---I've no quarrel there either, but I'd demand some responsible behavior on the part of the recipients.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This has nothing to do with the video Debbie.......


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow; I never expected so much bitterness from a simple expression of philosophy. 
It seems that there are too many who are offended; I shall apologize for stirring up the hornets and leave the thread.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> If you notice, most of the women doing the complaining here are women alone. Those who have solid marriages have figured out how the world works. We've educated women for most of a hundred years now, and I cannot say that it has improved them much.
> 
> Certainly no *father can afford now NOT to educate his daughters*--to fail in that would put them at a great disadvantage in today's world. But it does nothing to advance civilization. We would do much better to strengthen our family structure, enforce government policies that foster full employment and require a year, or even two, of public service for all--men and women
> 
> As for the video--yes, I agree with its basic premise--pretty is as pretty does.


Ox maybe you didn't use those exact words, but to me that is what you said!! And for the comment in bold, I think they should better educate their SONS!! 

We will have to agree to disagree here because we definietly don't agree. Let your wife read that post and see how it makes her feel.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, I don't think you dance in quicksand so good lol.

AND, as for wimmin, BAH 2m. IF it hadn't been for wimmin, I wouldnt have to be here, growing old and creaky, nobody paying attention to me. Im invisable already. lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Ox, this is primarily a site for singles and so of COURSE most of the women here are single!

I have said it before and I will now say it again: before you bemoan the men and women who are wanting to stay single, why don't you try to figure out why? What is it about the current system of marriage that is driving both men and women away? 

You and your wife are happily married: what are both of you getting that so many did not? Some of the singles here have HAD the traditional marriages, and yet here they are!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> "If we are such pieces of crap Ox"
> 
> Tambo, where did I ever say any such thing as that?? I have the highest respect for women. It is simply that I do not agree with some of today's attitudes toward women and I believe they, and the country, would be better off had the women's movement not gone overboard.
> 
> ...


So where does this put us women that isn't married and have no children? Should we be taken out back and put out of our misery. Thank you so much for pointing out and educating me on my worth Mr. Ox, I so appreciate it!! Here I thought I was an intelligent woman! What was I thinking!!:smack


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I cant understand how any one could object to something that pleasantly increases someones self esteem!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> The thing is Bill...just like in a relationship men and women have to grow/evolve together. Does no good if the man is still a neanderthal and the woman is a modern. That relationship is doomed. So until or unless all the closeminded non evolving people (men and women) expire...we are going to have to figure it out.
> 
> The thing about society is that it is constantly changing and we ALL, men and women, are responsible for that change (for good or ill) just as much as we are responsible for educating ourselves when WE need to change and going back in time is not an option.


 
The man is the neanderthaul, got to love it. 

Well I need to get busy, got to get out of the cave and kill some food.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Chuck, I don't think you dance in quicksand so good lol. ...


:hysterical:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

major role player during war times !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Allen W said:


> The man is the neanderthaul, got to love it.
> 
> Well I need to get busy, got to get out of the cave and kill some food.


Conveniently missed the part where I included women and men both having to evolve, got to love it.

Well I need to get back to work on some technology engineering instead of hanging out in the kitchen.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

plowing field 1918


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Two women porters at Marylebone station in London in 1914, loading wicker baskets onto a trolley. Photograph: Topical Press Agency/Getty Images.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Women workers feed a charcoal kiln used for purifying sugar at a refinery in Scotland during the first world war. Photograph: IWM via Getty Images.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I've been married 3 times to really crappy guys. Until I can fix myself from attracting those types of men, I'll stay single. 

Oh and hi long time no see


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey WLW, nice to see you posting!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think humans need to learn how to say atta woman/man more and encourage each other in the things,tasks we all do.

and tell each other we are proud of them and/or for them in what they do.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ah well, just wait round a bit, like 50,000yrs. I saw where, by then, the y cromasone? would be deluted, and men would be no more. I suppose u wimmins can carry on by then in some way without us.


Nowhere near that long. Cloning is alive and well today

Mary


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> Conveniently missed the part where I included women and men both having to evolve, got to love it.
> 
> Well I need to get back to work on some technology engineering instead of hanging out in the kitchen.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


 
Nope, I didn't miss the evolve part but modern woman vs. Neanderthal man part has the potential for some interesting interpretations.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Woman on a Fordson. One could tell IF she had to work on it, by listening to her a bit. Also, as my granddad said, that seat got HOT, so she would be one red hot mama.

Elike, IFFN I couldn't have/ride both the cycle AND the girl, BOTH of who look HOT, Ill takee the cycle. Its in the 50s. Any idea what year??


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

not a clue.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Howdy  I lurk a lot just started posting again lol 

Things are good here, full time job, still taking college classes, 3 kids running me ragged...dating occasionally but haven't found anyone I want to stick with.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hi WLW


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

elkhound said:


> i think humans need to learn how to say atta woman/man more and encourage each other in the things,tasks we all do.
> 
> and tell each other we are proud of them and/or for them in what they do.



hey elkhound let me show you something...here is an example i think you speak of...a long time homesteading lady here made a huge effort and won some top prizes.a few folks hit the like button...but 5 replys....this is a homesteading site and to win such awards was not an easy thing.it took time..daily effort...not to mention hauling said critters to fair...but yet only 5 replys.....and before anyone think its only a lady thing...lets take FBB...hes overly rough and i dont like his comments about women...but he does do stuff..he has some serious health issues with feet and ankles..but yet he takes his old equipment that some make fun of calling it junk and gets it done none the less the way he knows how to with the equipment that he obviously loves.i have asked him often to show more pictures as i like seeing homestead doings.

before some tells me to get off my high horse...WE ALL...are guilty of it.....including myself.....but just look how many took time to say atta woman to nehimomma great awards.....http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/525407-goat-show.html

you gotta ask yaself....when the last time you encourage another instead of ripping them down...even if the deserve rippin in your opinion.

the entire reason for a forum is to share our homestead daily lives with others...not argue and fight and rip and snort....are ya listening bill? anyone?



elk rant off


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/525407-goat-show.html


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Karl, better talk to elk. Looks like he's gettin stir crazy up there on the mountain. Talks to hisself, does he? Yup. Ain't even dead o' winter yet. Yeah, Momma always said he was a little teched.

Ahem.

You don't have to talk to yourself elk. More ppl read you than you realize. Actually, it was a post of _yours_ that first led me to this nut house. 

It doesn't bother me if someone doesn't reply to what I post. They may be juggling responsibilities at that moment and don't have the time to post, yet want to let the poster know they've seen it and like it. Over the short time I've been around here I've liked so many of nehi's posts, and her likewise to mine, that I'm certain we see each others posts (and likes) regularly. And I'm sure nehi, being much the same in attitude as those examples of strong independent women you've posted here and in other threads, still acknowledges peoples likes in addition to the replies. 

But, point taken. Spread the love. Plus you guilted me into it aka. Jewish mother guilt trip. So atta a lady nehi! See RR? What _is_ it about chicks and goats?
Welcome back wlw.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't know what Nehis post was about. I saw the heading, goats, and didn't go into it. 

Rip Snort?? Howdja know I had beans before heading out to haul hay elk??


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I had a long reply all typed out this morning, and I musta hit something I shouldn't have, b/c it all went poof! Probably just as well, coz I was pretty whizzed off. 

The Video WhyNot posted this morning touched my heart, and I'm glad she shared. 
Just this past Sunday I was having some problems with a house full of kids, and emailed my friends asking for prayer. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed. Later, my friends showed up at my house, and Jim says he has a word for me. He looks me in the eye and says "You. are. adequate." "You ARE, and I just want you to know that". He was telling me that I was perfectly equipped to deal with any and all situations with the kids. It took me a minute to drink in this simple bit of truth and encouragement.. And I appreciated him saying that to me SOOOO much! The way he said it MADE ME BELIEVE IT.

I think Ox's comments actually prove the point for the NEED for that mirror in the video, the positive reinforcement, and encouragement from loved ones. Is it any wonder why women sometimes wonder if they're good enough, or if they make a difference? 
The women in the vid were being honored by their husbands and children for a job well done. It was beautiful. I don't know how you go from that to where this ended up.

Tom,......I think I love you! No really, I think I do!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I will admit that I did not watch the video posted here by WhyNot. I thought it was just a music video. This morning I woke up to a post on my Facebook feed from my daughter in Germany. If you guessed it was this video, you are right. Along with it she posted a very sweet and moving message for me. It's been a really rough year for me and it was a message I really needed to hear and was supposed to hear

Ox, you should be ashamed of yourself for the way you derailed this thread. How dare you add to those voices in ANY woman's head that for whatever reason, she is not enough. Only those who are weak and miserable strive to tear down those around them and to do it under the guise of "helping" is particularly despicable. Shame on YOU.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sheesh....what are men so afraid of that the downfall of the world is our fault now, too? We all have our comfort zones, they are made to be stretched. Loved that video, Whynot!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> Here Miss Fowler, let me comfort You and offer You this tissue to dry Your eyes. I do this not to suck up, or for some ulterior motive- I do it because You are my Friend, a Mother, a Sister, An Equal Human. Thank God for Women!


Is that a chloroform hanky? you stinker!!!....LOL Using my line against me :thumb:


----------

